# I found a worm in my Mint's water dish



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have never seen a worm anywhere in my frog tanks. Today while cleaning the water dish I found this worm thingy. Totally grossed me out but I get get some crappy pics of it. I still have it wrapped in tp, maybe when it dries out I can get better pics. Do you think I have a frog with worms or ?
























Thanks all,
Julie


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Hard to tell exactly from the pics - but it looks like a standard "earthworm" type. They can come in in plants. I have even found big ones in my tanks over time (large enough to go on a fishing hook).


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, that is big. This one wasn't really that big. But to big I think to come from my frog. I haven't seen anymore since that one.


----------

